# More from Wollongong



## moloch05 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few pics from areas near Wollongong. I visited the hills above Wollongong, Carrington Falls and Dharawal in the last couple of weeks. The weather has been pretty good with mostly warm days and a little rain.

The hills above Wollongong are covered with wet eucalyptus woodland. The forest is thick and gullies often contain subtropical rainforest with lots of palms.







Along the top of the escarpment, I often see Eastern Small-eyed Snakes (_Crytophis nigrescens_) beneath tin and other debris. These little elapids are the most common species of snake around Wollongong.






... I saw young on a couple of occasions. These were both tiny, only about 15cm in length but both defended themselves vigorously. This one would rear, feint strikes and pose nicely.











Eastern Blue-tongues (_Tiliqua scincoides_) are out in numbers. This one was in the hills but my son found a large one in our backyard a few days ago. I was not home but it sounds like it would have made a good photo with its threat display directed at my dogs.












I have visited Dharawal (20 minutes drive) on a couple of occasions. Spring flowers are beginning to wane but there are still some nice ones to be seen.





















... red spiderflower (a _Grevillea_).








Frogs are out in good numbers. One of my favourites is the beautiful Blue Mountains Tree Frog (_Litoria citropa_). At night, the males call from rocks along the creek.











... this citropa had an unusually large amount of green on it.












Females are not so brightly coloured. Here was an unusual situation ... a male Lesueur's Frog (_Litoria lesueuri_) amplexant with a female Blue Mountains Tree Frog.






A mixed group of tadpoles. I assume that most of these would be the young of _L. citropa_.






Male Lesueur's Frogs (_Litoria lesueuri_) were also numerous on the rocks but not quite as common as _L. citropa_.

















Peron's Tree Frogs (_Litoria peronii_) are definitely the noisiest frog near the creek. 







I am not certain but I think that this is a Common Eastern Froglet (_Crinia signifera_). It was a tiny frog with a surprising loud "crick" call.







I also have visited Carrington Falls (40min drive) a couple of times. This is rocky gorge country. The area just above the falls is always good for a variety of reptiles and flowers in the spring.











members of Epacridaceae:











Rock Orchids are in full flower at the moment. Their growth form reminds me a little of vanilla pods.

















Carrington Falls is a good place to see Black Rock Skinks (_Egernia saxatilis_). Here is a cooperative juvenile:











... and a much more wary adult:







Eastern Water Skinks are abundant (_Eulamprus quoyii_).












There are a few Eastern Water Dragons (_Physignathus lesueurii_) along the river but they are shy and hard to photograph.






I think that this is a female Lesueur's Tree Frog.






Regards,
David


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 13, 2008)

David, do you ever see Lacies at Dharawal?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice shots david, love the one of the hatcho small eyed with its tongue out


----------



## jase75 (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the pics of the frogs and the small eyed. looks like some really good places around Wollongong. I went for a walk around the Mt Kiera area last week but didnt manage to find to much. Will have to head back down that way again soon i think.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photos David, that nearly all green citropa looks great. Haven't seen any like that in the wild yet. The photo of the lesueuri and citropa amplexing is good as well, its funny seeing male frogs making mistakes with their partners. 

Aaron


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 13, 2008)

froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos David, that nearly all green citropa looks great. Haven't seen any like that in the wild yet. The photo of the lesueuri and citropa amplexing is good as well, its funny seeing male frogs making mistakes with their partners.
> 
> Aaron


LOL

wondering if any off-spring would happen.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> LOL
> 
> wondering if any off-spring would happen.


 
would they be a hybrid:lol: ??? or an intergrade


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 13, 2008)

An intergrade i think.


----------



## jack (Oct 13, 2008)

i notice one of your carrington shots meant disregarding this sign...


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the feedback. I have never yet seen a Lace Monitor at Dharawal but the habitat looks good. 

I went up the hill for a couple of hours this morning and saw several snakes. These included more Eastern Small-eyed Snakes beneath tin but also a Red-bellied Black Snake and a Marsh Snake that were both sunning. Unfortunately, they saw me and raced away before I could take a photo.

These little skinks were on the hill and they no doubt are prey items of the smaller elapids like the Eastern Small-eyed Snake and Marsh Snake.

Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_)






Highlands Forest Skink (_Anepischtos maccoyi_)






Three-toed Skink (_Saiphos equalis_)






In addition to these, there are four other common species of small skinks on the hill.


Here are a couple of other spring flowers:











Regards,
David


----------



## jaih (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2008)

nice shots once again. annoys me so much when the snakes escape I have only 1 shot of a red belly and its in grass cause every other time they just escape


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 18, 2008)

Love the Blue Mountains frogs, such a beautiul frog! Nice Perons too.


----------



## funcouple (Oct 18, 2008)

awsum pix. they look just like pix you see on postcards. thanx for sharing them


----------



## GravelRash (Oct 18, 2008)

*WOW n BEAUTIFUL pix!
Our family is off to visit the gong and you have pointed out some things to lookat n for!
Thanku for sharing!*


----------

